# Guitar finger gloves



## Vidheya (May 26, 2016)

Please guide me where could I find the Guitar Finger Gloves. And also about finger picking. Thanks.


----------



## metalbiff (May 26, 2016)

Whats finger gloves? because your fingers hurt?


----------

